# Travelling to Australia with South African and Dutch passports



## sjert (Oct 16, 2016)

I am a South African citizen with Dutch roots, have both South African and Dutch passports. I intend to visit Australia in December and have applied for the E-visitor visa on my Dutch passport, since it is much easier and cheaper (free!) than on a South African passport. I think I should use my passports as follows when travelling:

- when departing at JNB, use Dutch passport to check in with airline, because they need to check the visa for Oz, then use SA passport at immigration
- in Oz on both arrival and departure, only use Dutch passport
- returning to JNB, use SA passport at Immigration.

Does anyone foresee any problem with this?


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

That'll work!


----------

